# Regarding jungle swarms



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Here's a simple question are jungle swarms worth it at all?

Cheer all :victory:

Gothic


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Not really. If they weren't Unstable, they might be useful in holding flanks, but the fact is that they are, and hence they're really not that good.


----------

